# What is this sickness ???



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

I seems to have all sorts of problem with my new aquarium. I,m presently treating it for high levels of nitrites. It's probably the cause of death of three dead fishs. There is one with symptoms I don't recognise. Any help with it ?? What is this disease and what could be the treatment ??

Here is a link to a video of the fish.
https://www.yousendit.com/download/WUJiK0dqTStiR0pvZE1UQw

I wish I could help the little buddy.

Thank you.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

might be worth treating with an antibacterial agent like melafix by api, usually doa melafix and pimafix combo so it treat bacterial and fungal, cant help with what it is sorry


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Good idea*

Good idea, I was planning to go to the petstore tomorrow to buy MELAFIX and PIMAFIX to treat him. Must also use it on another fish with fin rot, before it's too late.

I presently treat mt high nitrites levels with NITRA-ZORB. Seems to work, no other death, must do my PH, ammoniac and nitrites tests tonight. It's my first thank, and the guy at the petstore told me it was probably overfeedind ( a common mistake) that was causing the problem.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

over feeding will do plenty of damage for sure, carefull with the treatments too especially if you have an imbalace already as you may get a bacterial bloom, i have 0 ammonia and nitrites but highish nitrates cos the tap water is high (got r.o on order) and ive bloomed, looking to get a small u.v next to clear it up if i cant get it under control.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Treatment*

Nitra-Zorb is supposed to lower nitrites, nitrates and ammonia levels. I have to test the water tomorrow to check if there is any changes... I hope so. And in my second aquarium, 4 guppyes got fungus. I isolated them in a big jar of glass for the moment, I'm going to buy the medication tomorrow morning. And I'll have to check if it won't afffect my filtration system. And I'm seriously thinking about setting up an hospital tank if I continue with the guppies. Those are fragile littles things. My otocinclus and galssfishs are doing fine. Maybe I'll buy some tetra neon next, I've been told they could be good companions to guppies.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Treatment*

I lost two other fish this morning because on an elevated ammonia level in my other tank. My main mistake was was to introduce fishs in the first two weeks of the cycle. The guppies seems to be fragile, compared to other freswater fishs like the tetra, the glassfish or otocinclus. They have a better tolerance of ammonia and nitrites peaks happening if the first weeks of a new tank.

I isolated the sick fish of my first tank (from the video) with another fish looking bad in a betta tank equipped with a heater and bubbling system. I add melafix and pimafix each day + water change. He seems to be better, and he is eating now, and swimmind a little better, but he seems paralysed on one side. I hope the medication will help him.

For my first tank with high nitrites levels (treated with the NITRA-ZORB), I'm doing a daily 25% water change to help, same thing for my other tank with ammonia problem. The first tank is running since october 27th and the second since november 17th. I was hopping not to have these problems, but I learned (the hard way) that it's common in new tanks. I just wish I had not introduced the fishs so early in the cycle process, or at leat no fragile fishs.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about the fish. My best guess is you started a fishless cycle grew impatient (don't worry everyone who likes fish has done this) and added them to early. Now in order for a fishless cycle to work some kind of initial bacteria has to come from somewhere, so unless you used an additive, or I have heard that adding a bit of fish food will break down and start the cycle, your cycle never started. 

Ok assuming I am right about this, when you are change your water you will disrupt the cycle causing it to basically start over, you need to let it sit for 30 days. Adding meds is just messing up the water. I would prepare for some survivors just not the guppies. Hope I've been helpful and good luck


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Cycle*

I was prepared to loose some fishs, but not at this rate. But at least, now I understand why.

Sure, maybe I grew a little impatient. I prepared the tank as the instructions said. I added Cycle to the water to add bacterias and added the fics a week only after taht. I didn't wait long enough. The fish I isolated in another tank died this morning... at least it doesn't suffer anymore. And the medication (melafix and pimafix) was added to the isolation tank only.

The salesman at the petstore told me that water changes (no more than 25% so i don't eliminate the good bacterias) would help stabilise the tank, but maybe he didn't know is was a newly started tank.

For the next week or two, I will to daily water tests for PH, nitrites and ammonia. I hope the tank will be cycled soon. The first one, with high nitrites levels, is running for one month, and the second one, with ammonia levels, for about almost two weeks.

Have any ideas what should I do to help the water, or should I simply wait and let the tank cycle and do weekly water changes only ?? Add more fishs or wait ??

Have any suggestions about what type of fishs to add with my guppies ?? I was thinking about tetra neon...


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

as for your water do your daily testing and when the tank is ready you will know. because you will have 0 across the board. when that happens the beneficial bacteria is then in your tank but not in high amounts so when you add a fish or two (never add more than 3 and always if you do multiple fish at once try to do the same species) there will still be a small ammonia spike but the good bacteria will catch up in a day or two (are you confused yet) personally if you are getting advice from a chain store ie petco walmart petsmart odds are the person helping you does not know fish he/she is just doing there job. The best place to seek answers is from an aquarium club most areas have them and yearly dues are usually 10-20 dollars but that will be invaluable to join the people there know fish. Best of luck and try to be patient


----------



## fishrawesome123 (Aug 16, 2012)

to me it looked like there was a trace of ich on it. Was that a guppy.


----------

